# WTB: brembo caliper replacement parts IE seals, pistons,scraper seals



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm rebuilding some brembo calipers I have and need to replace some of the seals and other parts. I have the part numbers its just finding a place to source the parts from. IF you know of place let me know. Thanks for all the help. 
These are the replacement parts I need:
05.5955.56 rubber seal for a brembo E brake caliper. (I need 2)
98.5032.40 rubber seals for 17Z front calipers(6pot) (I need 8)
20.4896.85 piston/puck 37mm from 17z caliper (I need 1)
20.48.72.42 seals for rear 4 pot brembo calipers (I need 4)


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Someone posted this in another thread.. check it out
http://www.paragon-products.com/Brembo_Caliper_Repair_Kits_p/brembo-caliper-kits-late.htm


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

That was me that posted the link.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

bump


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

BIG DUB said:


> That was me that posted the link.


HAHA
are they OE calipers?
The dealer can source many parts


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Yes oem for a toureg but I've been rocking them on a .:R


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

BIG DUB said:


> Yes oem for a toureg but I've been rocking them on a .:R


That wont matter, service parts have many rebuild kits for calipers.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

got it all worked out :thumbup:


----------



## Cordovis (Aug 4, 2012)

Replacement car parts are a lot easier to find these days specially if they're from a a famous car brand. If you want a place to get 'em cheap, try looking in a scrapyard (if you're anywhere near them) or from online sellers like partstrain.


----------

